# Help- Ride refusal



## davewilsonreadytogo (Aug 20, 2014)

Please advise me. I worked a Saturday night that had incentives. I picked up 4 drunks and as I was heading off the actual ride came up on the app as being cancelled. They said they didn't cancel so UNPAID I took them to their destination. It was Sat. night so numerous ride requests kept coming in while I was driving these guys so I had to refuse them. Uber did not pay me any incentives for the night because my refusal rate was too high !!!!
I worked from 9pm to 3am and because I did the right thing by the company I got screwed, can anyone advise?
I drive to make money, in my month with Uber I have only refused one ride-why the hell would I do that on a Saturday night. Am very pissed off


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

You probably picked up the wrong passengers


----------



## davewilsonreadytogo (Aug 20, 2014)

UberComic said:


> You probably picked up the wrong passengers


No they had the right name and it was an isolated location


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Why are you driving for free. Should've asked them to leave. Additionally, since the ride wasn't active under Uber (the fare wasn't running). Their 1 million dollars liability insurance isn't in effect. You are personally liable.

It is also against Uber's policy to pick up a "hail". So if the app isn't active, you are required by Uber not to take the riders. Don't feel guilty next time, ask the people to exit the vehicle and re-request another driver.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Next time, turn off the app - email them with as many details as possible.

I have had this happen with a fare where I thought I started but didn't realize I didn't until I dropped off. Just give them the start/stop time/address.

As for the refusals - no way to get around that one. Get used to the world of driving for Uber. They don't give a F about you. I had same incentive story, except I was getting pinged for rides 22 minutes away. No way am I driving 1/2 good for a $6 fare.

With those incentives - ignore them, it floods the market with divers. For Lollapalozza weekend in Chicago I went 25 minutes between fares at 10pm at night. They said it would be highest demand of the year. It probably was, but every driver was out and about too.


----------



## davewilsonreadytogo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey thanks Uber pissed. Think you made the decision for me. Get another week or two pocket money and get the f--- out. My rating keeps dropping and the only arse holes I have had have been passengers, never been rude or late and my rating keeps dropping. Also had same experience here in Pittsburgh, went out for peak period and nothing. Am sick of this world right now where everyone takes, makes me want to go back to ....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If you can't accept pings, go "offline" until you can.

If ride ends/ cancels, pull over and have customer request a new ride. You will be the closest driver to accept, then continue.

No customers in car except on active trip! You have no income or insurance!!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

uber did not screw u
its those drunk that screwed u

i would drop their arse in the middle of no where

i had a passenger who canceled the ride in the middle of the trip, i kicked his arse out


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I think there are ways to do it right with uber - get a super efficient car, leverage the high mileage rate with the IRS standard rate (e.g., a car that costs 10 -15 / mile to drive, and able to deduct .56 / mile).

Have something to do while waiting for fares - I have my laptop and teathered wifi, so I am able to do some of my 9-5 work on the road. It works out well that way.

Which is really the frustrating part - I think the only way you can make it worth it, is if you are a casual driver. And the things uber has put in place, regarding the device fee, low rates, makes it difficult for a part timer that is smart, to continue to do it.


----------



## MaCo (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry, you got scammed! That's practically the only way to scam a driver. I had something similar happen, but from a nice passenger, so we agreed that she would sit in my car, call for an Uber, and because I was the closest, I got the call. Simple, straightforward, I got paid, and I was insured. My advice NEVER put your foot on the accelerator until you have the red bar on the app verifying that you are on the clock..


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

why didnt you have them re-request a ride? you'd obviously be the closest person to them. i had a lady do that. her friend requested a ride, and i cancelled that ride and said "no not charge customer" then the rider requested the ride, the ping went to me, and i accepted it...


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Come on *davewilsonreadytogo, *didnt they cover that in your training!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

davewilsonreadytogo said:


> Please advise me. I worked a Saturday night that had incentives. I picked up 4 drunks and as I was heading off the actual ride came up on the app as being cancelled. They said they didn't cancel so UNPAID I took them to their destination. It was Sat. night so numerous ride requests kept coming in while I was driving these guys so I had to refuse them. Uber did not pay me any incentives for the night because my refusal rate was too high !!!!
> I worked from 9pm to 3am and because I did the right thing by the company I got screwed, can anyone advise?
> I drive to make money, in my month with Uber I have only refused one ride-why the hell would I do that on a Saturday night. Am very pissed off


If you want to pick up drunks on Saturday night you should drive a cab. You get double the fare plus good drunk tips and if they puke it's not your car.

I drive ubers clean customers on the weekdays and cab it on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

davewilsonreadytogo said:


> because I did the right thing by the company I got screwed


Sadly, this is basically standard operating procedure. Perhaps it is even part of the mission statement.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I had a pax cancel a ride while I was waiting for them outside a store. Being the first time it happened, I didn't know what happened, their hotel was only 1/2 a block away, so I took them back anyways while I was offline.
Looking at my dashboard later, I got $9 on a canceled fare that normally would have been $4-$5.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I've had a rider 'pocket cancel'. Had them re-request before taking them any further. They were nice about it, as was I. However, not driving with customers in the car without the app running due to insurance coverage.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> If you can't accept pings, go "offline" until you can.
> 
> If ride ends/ cancels, pull over and have customer request a new ride. You will be the closest driver to accept, then continue.
> 
> No customers in car except on active trip! You have no income or insurance!!


I completely agree. This is YOUR OWN FAULT. Simply pull over and have them re-request. Otherwise known as common sense.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I've had a rider 'pocket cancel'. Had them re-request before taking them any further. They were nice about it, as was I. However, not driving with customers in the car without the app running due to insurance coverage.


Not sure I understand ... how can they cancel after you start trip on phone ?


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

They can cancel and some will because they have gotten away with it before. 
Pull over right away ask them to leave or re-request NO EXCEPTION! 
no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## ex-uberfan (Aug 22, 2014)

I think another reason the unscrupulous riders will cancel, they think that the driver will be afraid that they will get a low review if they don't just suck it up.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ex-uberfan said:


> I think another reason the unscrupulous riders will cancel, they think that the driver will be afraid that they will get a low review if they don't just suck it up.


If a dodgy rider sees that the phone isnt in clear view, they may try cancelling hoping the driver doesn't notice. There are folk like that out there


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

ex-uberfan said:


> I think another reason the unscrupulous riders will cancel, they think that the driver will be afraid that they will get a low review if they don't just suck it up.


Just plain cold


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I would stop and demand payment for whatever I think the ride was worth up to that point and then tell them to re-request before proceeding. No cash? No problem. I accept credit, gold and precious gems also


----------



## shukris (Apr 24, 2014)

This happened to me twice. The first time, the riders mom was sharing her account and cancelled her ride. I requested a fare review and got credited. The second ride it happened and I'm not sure why. Uber acknowledged but refused to credit the fare saying it was under $5 and they need to "protect the rider experience". In both instances I took the rider where they wanted to go.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

davewilsonreadytogo said:


> Please advise me. I worked a Saturday night that had incentives. I picked up 4 drunks and as I was heading off the actual ride came up on the app as being cancelled. They said they didn't cancel so UNPAID I took them to their destination. It was Sat. night so numerous ride requests kept coming in while I was driving these guys so I had to refuse them. Uber did not pay me any incentives for the night because my refusal rate was too high !!!!
> I worked from 9pm to 3am and because I did the right thing by the company I got screwed, can anyone advise?
> I drive to make money, in my month with Uber I have only refused one ride-why the hell would I do that on a Saturday night. Am very pissed off


You made a mistake. what you should have done is show the rider the cancellation, that it's out of your control, and have the rider re-order the trip
or simply just go off-line during the trip.

Why didn't you just go off-line if you really didn't want to bother the customer witha re-request?


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

RE: the idea of "Have them request an Uber while in your car".

In L.A., the Bandit Taxicab Enforcement Squad will interpret that as a "street hail", and if you happen to do that as part of one of their numerous sting operations, you will be the proud recipient of a new set of bracelets, a $2500 fine and a 30-day impound of your vehicle. If _your_ city has a taxi commission, your police department likely has some enforcement operation that targets Livery (that may include you) and gypsy cabs, to ensure everyone follows the rules. Check your local laws, Uber is not going to help you...they cannot put themselves in the position of providing legal advice to you.

If you're driving in Los Angeles and haven't read this: https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles-think-the-cops-love-us-think-again.1749/ I suggest you do immediately.


----------



## AustinLOBO (Sep 4, 2014)

Last night, I had a rider whose girlfriend ordered the ride from the destination. (I wasn't aware of this until the end.) The ride got cancelled at the end once I entered the hotel parking lot after a little over 10 miles and 10 minutes of driving. After dropping him off, I backtracked to get the time and mileage of the ride so I could e-mailUber. Luckily, when I checked my recent trips to get the trip ID number, it showed a $33.00 fare, so apparently I still got credit for the trip before the cancel.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes you do get paid up until they cancel the ride.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

OriginalGeek said:


> RE: the idea of "Have them request an Uber while in your car".
> 
> In L.A., the Bandit Taxicab Enforcement Squad will interpret that as a "street hail", and if you happen to do that as part of one of their numerous sting operations, you will be the proud recipient of a new set of bracelets, a $2500 fine and a 30-day impound of your vehicle. If _your_ city has a taxi commission, your police department likely has some enforcement operation that targets Livery (that may include you) and gypsy cabs, to ensure everyone follows the rules. Check your local laws, Uber is not going to help you...they cannot put themselves in the position of providing legal advice to you.
> 
> If you're driving in Los Angeles and haven't read this: https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles-think-the-cops-love-us-think-again.1749/ I suggest you do immediately.


Have you spoken with any of these people who have been cited? Do we know what violation they were charged with? The code number?

BTW...if someone pulled the cancel the trip while in transit. I would jettison them and they would have to ping someone else.


----------



## Danny_954 (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I would stop and demand payment for whatever... No cash? No problem. I accept credit, gold and precious gems also


Love it xD


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I would stop and demand payment for whatever I think the ride was worth up to that point and then tell them to re-request before proceeding. No cash? No problem. I accept credit, gold and precious gems also


I understand (and agree) with stopping immediately, but I am not sure WHY you would request payment? Supposedly Uber will pay you up to the point in the trip where the customer cancelled. 


Art said:


> Yes you do get paid up until they cancel the ride.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a couple of rides when this has happened.

Both times they were charged for the ride.

Uber sadly has a significant number of idiots using it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OriginalGeek said:


> RE: the idea of "Have them request an Uber while in your car".
> 
> In L.A., the Bandit Taxicab Enforcement Squad will interpret that as a "street hail", and if you happen to do that as part of one of their numerous sting operations, you will be the proud recipient of a new set of bracelets, a $2500 fine and a 30-day impound of your vehicle. If _your_ city has a taxi commission, your police department likely has some enforcement operation that targets Livery (that may include you) and gypsy cabs, to ensure everyone follows the rules. Check your local laws, Uber is not going to help you...they cannot put themselves in the position of providing legal advice to you.
> 
> If you're driving in Los Angeles and haven't read this: https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles-think-the-cops-love-us-think-again.1749/ I suggest you do immediately.


Not an issue in my city.


----------

